# Maciej Lampe is awesome



## chapi (Apr 4, 2003)

His stats in last game of Euro Championships qualifiers vs France  


Lampe Maciej 31 9 16 56.3 0 1 0 9 11 81.8 2 6 8 0 0 1 0 0 *27* 26 

stats are (MINUTES FGM FGA FG% 3PTM 3PTA 3PT% FTM FTA FT% OREB DREB BS AST ST TO FOULS POINTS EVAL)


----------



## The Main Man (Aug 10, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>chapi</b>!
> His stats in last game of Euro Championships qualifiers vs France
> 
> 
> ...


To make it easier to read:

Points-27
FG-9/17 56.3%
FT-9/11 81.8%
Rebounds-8

27 and 8 in 31 minutes is pretty impressive for a 19 year old. Hope it was against decent competition.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

This guy is top favourite 15 players for me and I hope he gets the Playing time he deserves


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

That's one game, and most likely against bad competition. Which really is the Euroleague, bad competition. He has been doing horrible every other game he has played in over there. Say he is great when he starts putting up those #'s regualary.

BFreak.


----------



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Blazer Freak</b>!
> That's one game, and most likely against bad competition. Which really is the Euroleague, bad competition. He has been doing horrible every other game he has played in over there. Say he is great when he starts putting up those #'s regualary.
> 
> BFreak.


Euroleague= Professional competition where the top teams of all Europe compete. There you can face Arvydas Sabonis, Luis Scola, Sarunas Jasikevicius and all the guys that beat the 'dream team'. 

He is playing in the pre-Europeans, a tournament for qualyfing to the European championship the next summer. National teams play it, not professional teams. Lampe played against France... and I don't think that guys like Boris Diaw or Alain Digbeu are 'bad competition'. France is the most physical team of Europe.
Anyway, look at Trybanski's stats in the same tournament:
2.7 ppg
1.9 rpg
0.3 apg

and he is in the NBA....

please, get informed before talking about European basketball... I don't go to the NCAA forums saying 'college basketball sucks...'


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Did Parker, Pietrus, Petro, Moiso etc play for France?


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

Well as far as I know, Lampe is the guy for Poland, so I would expect him to put up pretty gaudy offensive stats. Besides that, we all know the kid can put up points. He's going to be a force offensively.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Amareca</b>!
> Did Parker, Pietrus, Petro, Moiso etc play for France?




Parker didn't, but I'm pretty sure Boris Diaw is playing.


----------



## chapi (Apr 4, 2003)

1st. Borris Diaw and Florant Pietruis were playing and guarding Maciej

2nd Maciej is not The Man for poland because our coach suxx. this was the first time lampe had decent playing time.

3rd trybañski played ok he was good at blocking shots and boxing out and team defence. he is not NBA caliber of course but he is a serviceable player for our national team.


----------



## azirishmusic (Feb 25, 2004)

Trybanski had a few minutes with the Suns before going to the Knicks in the Marbury/Hardaway trade. He blocked a bunch of shots in preseason, but did not play much after that.

The reviews I've read about Lampe's play in the summer leagues (Las Vegas and the Rocky Mountain Review) was that his defense looked muchly improved, but his shooting was way off. This box score with France suggests his shooting eye may be coming back.

For all the discussion of Hunter, Lampe is the guy with the most potential of being a super player. Unfortunately, at 19 that may not be immediate.


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>azirishmusic</b>!
> The reviews I've read about Lampe's play in the summer leagues (Las Vegas and the Rocky Mountain Review) was that his defense looked muchly improved, but his shooting was way off. This box score with France suggests his shooting eye may be coming back.
> 
> For all the discussion of Hunter, Lampe is the guy with the most potential of being a super player. Unfortunately, at 19 that may not be immediate.


Yep. :yes: Lampe is the one with real potential, Hunter is (to put it harshly) a stiff. But you will probably have to wait 2-3 years until he shows it in the NBA. I think the competition between national teams is not NBA level, but it's still fairly high (as the Olympics showed). So 27 and 8 against France is nothing to scoff at.


----------



## The Main Man (Aug 10, 2004)

I think Lampe will develop into a Brad Miller-type 5. Definately better than Okur.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The Main Man</b>!
> I think Lampe will develop into a Brad Miller-type 5. Definately better than Okur.


Brad Miller is probably the best comparison I can draw offensively, though Maciej has a little bit more flair to his game (Miller is fairly methodical, Maciej had a few sweet bounce passes through traffic, etc during his limited play). Now he just needs to develop Miller's take no **** attitude on defense and bang some people around.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

ok how is this guy awsome....i never even heard of him...


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SoCalfan21</b>!
> ok how is this guy awsome....i never even heard of him...


You haven't heard of Maciej Lampe?

Ha, what a loser! :evil: _Everyone_ knows who Maciej Lampe is.


----------



## azirishmusic (Feb 25, 2004)

Last season Lampe was possibly the second best outside shooter on the Suns. He usually didn't look like he knew what he was doing, but his 48.9% shooting was almost entirely from the outside.


----------

